# What is your relationship like with your parents?



## EJ (Oct 25, 2015)

What the title states.

I was thinking about mine, and I began to wonder how others on this forum have had it with their parents as well.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Mother passed when I was 18. I was a pretty shitty person, she was in general a good person. Strained relationship, got pretty depressing when she got sick. Hindsight is 20/20, I wish I had been a lot better to her/helpful. I tried though. Was emotionally straining. My childhood as a whole could be called stressful I feel. 

My father wasn't around, moved out west, arizona now califonia. I just recently started talking to him for the first time in.... 9 years. He says he's proud of where I am and stuff. It's good I suppose. It doesn't fill any particular holes I have... My mother was always a father figure as well (maybe why I turned out bisexual). I kind of resent him now actually because he doesn't want to cosign a student loan for me and I'm in real pain for money. 

I had a foster family my senior year of high school. I'm really close to them and they taught me a lot despite only living with them for a year... I mean I've known them 3ish now. But they just always teach me so much, about self care, personal development, happiness, presentation, hosting, you name it...


----------



## martryn (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a wall of text I'd like to post about how my parents treat me like shit, but I won't subject you guys to it.  I have a good relationship with my parents because I forgive easily, but even my wife thinks my parents treat me like shit compared to the rest of my family.  I'm more or less ended up a stay-at-home dad/husband with no prospect for a career because of the lack of support my parents provided in my late teenage years to my mid-twenties, support that they've happily given to my four siblings.  My entire family is like that to me, and it's been bad enough at times where Mary won't even speak to them because of the way they treat me, despite my insistence that it's not that big of a deal, or my constantly defending them or making excuses for them.  Oh, the stories I could tell.

But I was raised this way and I expect it, so it doesn't bother me.  Therefore I have a relatively strong relationship with my parents, especially my father, but I honestly shouldn't.  They've not actually helped me in any way since I moved out 12 years ago.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 25, 2015)

I love my dad, though he can be insensitive at times but he always made an effort to understand me, he never laid a hand on me and treated me with kindness so my relationship is great with him.

My mother is abusive, narcissistic and probably, the most bitter and hateful person I have ever met. My childhood was a nightmare because I'd be constantly walking on eggshells so she would not explode. She tried to turn me against my dad, she put me out of the house because I couldn't tie a bow properly not without giving some death threats then set a pit bull on me when I was four. That incident was just the tip of an iceberg of a lot of things I had to endure. I have a strained and indifferent relationship with her atm.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2015)

My relationship with my dad isn't all I wish it was, but we love one another anyway. I feel like a disappointment in a lot of ways. I know I'm not the kind of son he wishes he got.

I love my stepmom too; we've often bumped heads, but we appreciate one another.

I'm closest with my mom. Unlike my dad, she makes me feel like I can tell her anything; I feel like she knows me better than any other parental figure.

My first stepdad went back to Zimbabwe when I was 11. I loved him like a second father and still miss him; I haven't seen him since.

My current stepdad is cool. It took me longer to warm up to him than it did my first stepdad and stepmom (I've known them since I was 4-5), but I love him. I've never told him that, though.


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 25, 2015)

All of my stress from them. Meh not a good relationship, both of them don't pay any attention to me and they like put all sort of jobs on me while my two siblings get pretty much all they wanted.

Meh, Say how ya hate your parents but if they at all give you and form of kindness then they are better then mine.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 25, 2015)

Good, but also pretty nonexistent.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2015)

I get along really well with my parents. It's one of the things I'm most grateful for in my life. If anything, I wish I had been less rebellious during my teen years because they were always so supportive and caring. It's not like things were always perfect, but overall I couldn't have asked for better parents.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't get along with my parents sometimes but we love each other 

Hope I could be a better person to them as time goes by.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2015)

Flow said:


> What the title states.
> 
> I was thinking about mine, and I began to wonder how others on this forum have had it with their parents as well.


Perfect. 
Ideal.
It wasn't always like that, but last 6-7 years it has become as great as it could be in reality and not some hypocritical movie.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 26, 2015)

dad: good but he doesn't communicate his grievances to me, he talks to other people about me instead.

mum: horrible, irrational and annoying. gets on my case for the smallest shit, thinks i'm a bad influence on my younger siblings, has threatened to kick me out a few times, etc.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2015)

*Dad:* Neutral. Really excited when I accomplish something academically and scolds whenever he senses me slacking off. I'm finishing uni and I'll live out his dream of having a diploma and white collar job. Still don't feel like I really know him as a person after all these years though. 

He was absent a lot through my childhood, because he had to work in another country to make money and pay off debts. Don't remember going fishing or doing any father-son bonding with him ever. Never really gave me advice on anything either.

*Mom: *Pretty good. Most of my childhood memories are with her. Really loving, but had a short temper and when I was younger would sometimes express her anger against me in the absence of my dad. Nowadays she cries whenever I come back home is really supportive.


----------



## Yak (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not going into much detail here, but family is everything for me. Even the more extended branches like cousins and half-siblings. I don't get along with everyone equally but if there's trouble I'm ready to got everyone's back. My closest family members support me, almost unconditionally though. We went through tough times together and that made our connection strong. I am glad that we can talk about anything and always can work together to find a solution for problems.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2015)

Both my parents died, 2004 for my dad, 2010 for my mom. ( Not the kind of thing you want to see happen with your own eyes, believe me. ) Can't say I've fond memories of my dad.
I remember the good of my mother though.
What's left of my family is quite nice with me, especially my older cousin who is like an older brother to me.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I moved away from home in 2013 and since then we've mostly talked over Skype (once every 2-3 months) and they visited last year. What I can say is that they haven't been the best at dealing with most of my, let's say, life troubles, especially my depression. I guess they didn't expect it and sort of felt like they didn't know how to handle it and just ended up guilt-tripping me many times (with my dad in particular it sometimes bordered on emotional abuse. He's the opposite of them when it comes to sensitivity, but now we get along better). The fact that I was the firstborn meant they also had waaay higher expectation than with my sister.
But other than that, they've always done their best when it came to education and such, and they've "forced" me to save money so now that I'm in my late twenties I'm not broke and have no school debts.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2015)

Love both of my parents to death. They never had much money, but I still recognize all the sacrifices they've had to make for me and hope we have a long time together before death do us part.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2015)

Cubey said:
			
		

> Love both of my parents to death. They never had much money, but I still recognize all the sacrifices they've had to make for me and hope we have a long time together before death do us part.


----------



## Vix (Oct 27, 2015)

My father has always and will always be my whole entire world. I say it like that because he was the only person who believed in me when I didn't believe in myself. Recently he started to get sick, he decided to chang his will and put everything under my name because I became the child that he could trust and rely on when he needed someone to talk to or to confide in. Regardless of the moments he lashed out at me, angry at my mom or siblings, it was only because he needed someone to vent to and I was always the one to listen and to talk to him and make him happier. As much as I hate to admit the moments that we bicker and when he lectures me, I know it's only because he loves and cares about me and wants to point me to the right direction. He was pretty much my only saving grace when my mother and I didn't get along. With her, we were just so alike that we never got along from ages 12-25. I love her, and I trust her now, but she betrayed my trust back when I was younger and that was what formed the tense atmosphere we had. I never grew up to her standards and couldn't be a puppet she could control, once I broke out of my shell, she made my life a living hell. A few years ago I found out a secret about her that she had never told any of us as kids, after that, we became a lot closer than we had ever been in years. I forgave her for everything she said to me and traumatized and scarred me with.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 27, 2015)

I never knew them.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 27, 2015)

my father is absent and uncaring

my mother is controlling and manipulative

I am unlucky and lucky at the same time

I don't love either of my parents so yeah


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 27, 2015)

My relationship with my parents is complicated to say the least. 

While I don't hate my parents, and probably never could I do resent them and that resentment continues to grow every day. 

I used to adore my dad, a typical "daddy's girl" whatever I wanted he would get me, as long as I maintained good grades and helped out around the house, etc. That was when I was much younger though, so it was easy to control me because I didn't have a mind of my own. As I grew up, my views and his started to differ. He became much more conservative, your typical hard ass traditional Middle Eastern father. I mean he has 4 daughters so I don't blame him in a way but he takes it too far to the point of making me feel like a prisoner. That's the gist of it. 

My mother and I have gotten closer, mainly because she's much more open than my dad about some things. I get angry at her though because she lets my dad treat my sisters and I like this and doesn't say anything. But, again I don't blame her either because I wouldn't want her to get yelled at just for saying something, I don't want to put my mom in that position. 

Through it all, a normal person in my situation wouldn't care about their parents or their feelings but I still do. I feel bad and guilty when they're upset even though I resent them.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 27, 2015)

I love my mummy and daddy


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

Complicated with my mom because she won't talk to me, she rather talk to my sister.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

My parents divorced when I was 9, my dad was a horrible parent and he caused us many problems even after the divorce. My mother on the other hand is by far the most caring and loving parent possible, she sacrificed a lot for me to make sure I grow up without feeling any lack of love or attention despite my father's absence.


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2015)

Yak said:


> I'm not going into much detail here, but family is everything for me.



Pretty much this (including extended family); but even though I want to say I'm close to them, I still feel a lot more comfortable sharing secrets and other personal experiences with my friends most of the time. 

I'm closer to my mom and would honestly say that I love her more than I love my dad as I have been growing more and more ambivalent towards the latter. This is what I've always felt since I was a child, but I guess it's just now that such emotion became clear to me.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2015)

It's toooooo complicated and I would need to go too much into detail to express where I stand with them. So I will just say it's very complicated and it is one of the reasons, why I am such a confused and broken person.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 29, 2015)

It's pretty good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2015)

Dad's dead

Relationship with my mother is horrible


----------



## Tragic (Nov 20, 2015)

Very complicated. Not good. My parents pay for school and some of my other bills(Car insurance, registration etc.) and that's as far as the relationship goes. They pay for some essential shit while I'm in school.

But as far as an actual relationship? I don't think I feel anything for either of them. I can't talk to my dad without arguing because he's a narrow minded asshole. My mom just sides with him. They never abused me as a child but we just don't get along. We can honestly go months without talking to each other despite living in the same house. I don't see myself talking to them after their usefulness(money) runs out because there's simply no need.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 22, 2015)

my relationship with my parents is frustrating. 

i love them and i know they love me- but we aren't close and it isn't possible for us right now- mainly because i'm always being lectured by one or the other. They mean well and I guess that's the important thing. 

I hope when I'm a few years older and not as much trouble to them, we will start to get along more.


----------



## Cereza (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm pretty close with my mom.

relationship with my dad is pretty strained.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2015)

I never got along with my step dad whom my mother married when I was 5. I despised him most of my childhood and he felt the same way. 

He emotionally abused me and physically abused me anytime the opportunity presented itself. It didn't stop until my friend called the cops on him and CPS got involved. Even then shit didn't change. I blamed my mother for all the crap he put me through because she sided with him so many times and refused to leave him. 
But, after all that crap I forgave them, part of me will never forget, and he's apologized and asked for forgiveness for the way he treated me. it was awkward af having him cry at me and admit how much of a bastard he was. 

My relationship with my mother got better, I no longer lash out at her, instead I refuse to speak to her for days and she eventually caves and calls me.


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

i'm happy to have a great relationship with both of my parents. however, it does get awkward between the three of us because they kind of hate each other, so... yeah. i think we've done a really good job establishing some baseline boundaries between son and parent, so i don't ever feel uncomfortable around them for any reason (e.g. doting in public), and we have a lot of mutual respect. there's also a good deal they don't know about me, but they respect my privacy, so it's really nice.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mafia Lanes Level


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

They think I am pretty awesome and I am fond of them


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2015)

My parents divorced about 10 years ago. My dad cheated on my mom and now has another family. When it happened... I wasn't expecting it but it wasn't surprising from my dad's part. There had been some turbulence on their marriage because of money but I think what it actually bothered me is that he got another child "accidentaly". Like, come on, are you stupid? You can barely take care of this family. Damn... 

He's not the most ethical man out there, abd even when he never actually did anything against us, he wouldn't exactly go an extra mile for us beyond what is strictly necessary. I can't say a don't love him, but he can be frustrating sometimes. We don't talk much now but we go out with my sister every now and then. 

I guess I have to thank my mom for the way we turned out. She is caring and I can say she had also been a friend to me. I guess the only thing I could complain is that she had this moments when she would deny us stuff because people said would turn kids violent and shit. Anime, some video games, cartoons. She actually got better with time, but now that she's living on another city she has been leaning more and more on religious and supernatural stuff. *sigh* 


So I guess my relationship is ok with them... but I feel I would have to nudge my dad to help me if the need arises.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 12, 2015)

My mother died when I was in middle school, but before that, we had a very strained relationship. She was the stereotypical tiger mom. I was not the passive, sweet daughter she wanted who was okay being assigned homework in the summer, and that was a problem for her. When I was 9-10, it got better and we stopped screaming at each other every day, but then she found out she had cancer around the same time too.

As a result, I'm really close with my dad. Like all parents who want to make their kids happy but don't know how, after my mom's death, he let me have run of a credit card and go where I wanted to. Was that right? Probably not. But the result is that we have a very good relationship that's probably more on par to adults being friends rather than a parent and child relationship.


----------



## Asriel (Dec 13, 2015)

One of my parents is dead. 

And the other -my mother- it's tentative... but mutually respectful. It was difficult for her to overcome her emotional side as a mother towards me so that I could make my own choices; but, being open-minded and supportive as she is, she saw it was hindering me more than helping by always trying to do things for me (and I didn't want it either). We had a few sessions with my counselor where we had the floor to express where we are in life and what we need (or don't) from one another... and... I guess things have been fairly good.

Tentative, but good.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2015)

I have an extremely close relationship with my parents. They tease me, but they rarely criticize me. I don't evoke that kind of attitude from them.

They have always been incredibly supportive of my siblings and me. They are truly the greatest parents! Love the both of them.


----------

